# Removing the Center Rear view mirror?



## BigfoxPye (Mar 20, 2011)

We are am getting ready to install a new headliner in my 1998 New Beetle and the only issue we have come across is we do not know how to remove the center rear view mirror if anyone has any info on how this is done we would appreciate the info.


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

the clock will pop off easy. after you do that, pull on the mirror with a decent amont of force towards the back window, and POP! you feel like you will break it, but will not:beer:


----------



## BigfoxPye (Mar 20, 2011)

Turbo_S said:


> the clock will pop off easy. after you do that, pull on the mirror with a decent amont of force towards the back window, and POP! you feel like you will break it, but will not:beer:


That's how I heard they come off but I have a 1st gen new beetle the clock is in the ceiling but not attached to the mirror housing and I'm wondering if the mirror in mine is different I will have to look and see if that's how it comes off


----------

